# Seasonal Allergies



## coderguy1939 (Nov 9, 2009)

2010 Coder's Desk Reference for Diagnoses re: Allergic Rhinitis states "The seasonal type occurs when airborne plant pollens are at highest levels."

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Nov 9, 2009)

*Seasonal allergies*

That's what we use here at our office:d


----------



## handmaid (Nov 10, 2009)

I used 477.9 since a specific cause was not listed.


----------

